# university level courses



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Sat, 11 Nov 2000 05:50:17 -0500*
I was told by a recruiting NCO that if I wanted I could pay for and take 
university courses as a reserve member.
Does anyone know anything about the availability of these courses?  I 
have been all through the DND and RMC web sites but I can‘t find any 
info on any such thing.
thanks, rob
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I was told by a recruiting NCO that if I wanted 
I could
pay for and take university courses as a reserve member.
Does anyone know anything about the availability 
of these
courses?  I have been all through the DND and RMC web sites but I can‘t 
find any
info on any such thing.
thanks, rob
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 15:40:48 -0800*
>I was told by a recruiting NCO that if I wanted I could pay for and take
university courses as a reserve member.
>Does anyone know anything about the availability of these courses?  I have been
all through the DND and RMC web sites but I can‘t find any info on any such
thing.
Could you clarify?  Your first sentence simply reads as if you‘ve been told it‘s
OK to be a student and a reservist.  Plenty of us have already done this on our
own time and expense.
Are you asking whether you are entitled to money, or perhaps to gain access to
selected courses at RMC?
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 20:38:35 -0500*
A four year plan was recently announced in which the CF would pay 50 of
tuition costs for Reserve officers. I do not have the specific terms at
hand, I will try to remember to round them up.
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Bradley Sallows 
To: 
Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 6:40 PM
Subject: Re: university level courses
>
> >I was told by a recruiting NCO that if I wanted I could pay for and take
> university courses as a reserve member.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 20:22:15 EST*
As I understand it, Reserve Officers myself about to become one get $2000 
a year provided they are full-time university students, after completing the 
first summer of RESO.
That‘s just what I was told, it may just be what applies to my case rather 
than the "whole story".
Nick
>From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: university level courses
>Date: Fri, 10 Nov 2000 20:38:35 -0500
>
>A four year plan was recently announced in which the CF would pay 50 of
>tuition costs for Reserve officers. I do not have the specific terms at
>hand, I will try to remember to round them up.
>
>Mike
>
>The Regimental Rogue
>http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com
>2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Bradley Sallows 
>To: 
>Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 6:40 PM
>Subject: Re: university level courses
> >
> > >I was told by a recruiting NCO that if I wanted I could pay for and 
>take
> > university courses as a reserve member.
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 18:37:24 -0800*
One of the details from the correspondence I have seen, which has not yet been
mentioned, is that your program of studies must be suitable for your selected
classification.  For example, presumably a combat engineer might receive money
for civil engineering studies, but definitely not for fine arts.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Sat, 11 Nov 2000 10:00:22 -0500*
I should have been more clear.
It is my wish to add to my college education by getting a BA for my 
entrance to teachers college.
When I joined the reserves a corporal was telling me about the part time 
university courses she was taking paying for herself but at a cost that 
the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and said she studied on her own, going to 
night classes once or twice a week.
I only assumed that the courses were in some way filtered through RMC 
but I really don‘t know for sure.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Bradley Sallows
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 9:37 PM
  Subject: Re: university level courses
  One of the details from the correspondence I have seen, which has not 
yet been
  mentioned, is that your program of studies must be suitable for your 
selected
  classification.  For example, presumably a combat engineer might 
receive money
  for civil engineering studies, but definitely not for fine arts.
  Brad Sallows
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I should have been more clear.
It is my wish to add to my college education by 
getting a
BAfor my entrance to teachers college.
When I joined the reserves a corporal was 
telling me about
the part time university courses she was taking paying for herself
butata cost that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and said she 
studied
on her own, going to night classes once or twice a week.
I only assumed that the courses were in some way 
filtered
through RMC but I really don‘t know for sure. 
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Bradley Sallows 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 
9:37
  PM
  Subject: Re: university level
  courses
  One of the details from the correspondence I 
have seen,
  which has not yet beenmentioned, is that your program of studies 
must be
  suitable for your selectedclassification. For example, 
presumably a
  combat engineer might receive moneyfor civil engineering studies, 
but
  definitely not for fine arts.Brad

Sallows------------------------------------------------------
--NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account you wishto remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in 
  themessage body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 22:33:56 -0500*
Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with completely accurate info, if 
Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to it.
BUT note the understated requirement to be on RESO program, and go 
thru‘ RESO1 first.
So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the best, prepare for the 
worst"
On the other hand, there are worse fates than being an officer.  And 
having seen a wide selection of the "good bad and ugly", if you pass the 
Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, no reason you cannot do it.  
If you‘ve gone through basic training, you have an enormous leg up on 
the "uninitiated".  If you have a year or two under your belt, you‘re 
already outguessing your Section Commander, if not your Platoon 
Commander...so go for it guy!
And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that one of those that did the 
crap details understood us better, and was inevitably a "better" leader 
of men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant, actually, but if the 
men believe you belong in front, you do.  As an exercise in this read 
"And No Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father insisted he serve as a Private 
soldier before going to Officer, and after what he went through, I can 
only agree.
And if you want to correct, make changes, and generally improve the 
Service, and Officer rank is how you do it...
Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men that will do this.
OOPS!  Sorry!  Being old and chauvinist!  Because we also need women 
that will do this perhaps even more so.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Rob A.
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 10:00 AM
  Subject: Re: university level courses
  I should have been more clear.
  It is my wish to add to my college education by getting a BA for my 
entrance to teachers college.
  When I joined the reserves a corporal was telling me about the part 
time university courses she was taking paying for herself but at a cost 
that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and said she studied on her own, 
going to night classes once or twice a week.
  I only assumed that the courses were in some way filtered through RMC 
but I really don‘t know for sure.
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Bradley Sallows
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 9:37 PM
    Subject: Re: university level courses
    One of the details from the correspondence I have seen, which has 
not yet been
    mentioned, is that your program of studies must be suitable for your 
selected
    classification.  For example, presumably a combat engineer might 
receive money
    for civil engineering studies, but definitely not for fine arts.
    Brad Sallows
    --------------------------------------------------------
    NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
    to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
    to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
    message body.
Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with 
completely
accurate info, if Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to it.
BUT note the understated requirement to be on RESO 
program,
and go thru‘ RESO1 first.
So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the best, 
prepare for
the worst"
On the other hand, there are worse fates than being 
an
officer. And having seen a wide selection of the "good bad and 
ugly", if
you pass the Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, no reason you 
cannot do
it. If you‘ve gone through basic training, you have an enormous 
leg up on
the "uninitiated". If you have a year or two under your belt, 
you‘re
already outguessing your Section Commander, if not your Platoon 
Commander...so
go for it guy!
And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that one 
of those
that did the crap details understood us better, and was inevitably a 
"better"
leader of men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant, actually, but 
if the
men believe you belong in front, you do. As an exercise in this 
read "And
No Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father insisted he serve as a Private 
soldier
before going to Officer, and after what he went through, I can only
agree.
And if you want to correct, make changes, and 
generally
improve the Service, and Officer rank is how you do it...
Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men that 
will do
this.
OOPS! Sorry! Being old and 
chauvinist!
Because we also need women that will do this perhaps even more 
so.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Rob
  A. 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, November 11, 
2000 10:00
  AM
  Subject: Re: university level
  courses

  I should have been more clear.
  It is my wish to add to my college education 
by getting
  a BAfor my entrance to teachers college.
  When I joined the reserves a corporal was 
telling me
  about the part time university courses she was taking paying for 
herself
  butata cost that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and said 
she
  studied on her own, going to night classes once or twice a 
week.
  I only assumed that the courses were in some 
way
  filtered through RMC but I really don‘t know for sure. 



    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Bradley Sallows 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Friday, November 10, 
2000 9:37
    PM
    Subject: Re: university level 
    courses
    One of the details from the correspondence I 
have
    seen, which has not yet beenmentioned, is that your program of 
studies
    must be suitable for your selectedclassification. For 
example,
    presumably a combat engineer might receive moneyfor civil 
engineering
    studies, but definitely not for fine arts.Brad

Sallows------------------------------------------------------
--NOTE:
    To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
    from the account you wishto remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army" in
    themessage body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Sat, 11 Nov 2000 00:19:58 -0500*
I‘ll see if I can find the message before tomorrow‘s parade now that 
I‘ve been challenged to do so.   
And with regard to Farley Mowat remember that Regiments did not turn 
over officers as quickly then as they do now. Serving as a soldier was, 
even more important than an opportunity for him to learn soldierly 
skills, an opportunity for the Regiment to know him and to judge his 
fitness for an officer‘s billet when one came available. It would also 
have been a chance for him to demonstrate his commitment to the 
regiment, having proven himself to be more than just a son of the 
Regiment.
And I certainly second the recommendation that Mr Mowat‘s books be read 
by serving and interested persons. they are wonderful narrations of a 
young officer‘s experiences. Perhaps one day we should compile our own 
reading list for newcomers.
Mike
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Gow
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 10:33 PM
  Subject: Re: university level courses
  Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with completely accurate info, 
if Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to it.

  BUT note the understated requirement to be on RESO program, and go 
thru‘ RESO1 first.

  So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the best, prepare for the 
worst"

  On the other hand, there are worse fates than being an officer.  And 
having seen a wide selection of the "good bad and ugly", if you pass the 
Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, no reason you cannot do it.  
If you‘ve gone through basic training, you have an enormous leg up on 
the "uninitiated".  If you have a year or two under your belt, you‘re 
already outguessing your Section Commander, if not your Platoon 
Commander...so go for it guy!

  And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that one of those that did 
the crap details understood us better, and was inevitably a "better" 
leader of men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant, actually, but 
if the men believe you belong in front, you do.  As an exercise in this 
read "And No Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father insisted he serve as a 
Private soldier before going to Officer, and after what he went through, 
I can only agree.

  And if you want to correct, make changes, and generally improve the 
Service, and Officer rank is how you do it...

  Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men that will do this.


  OOPS!  Sorry!  Being old and chauvinist!  Because we also need women 
that will do this perhaps even more so.
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Rob A.
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 10:00 AM
    Subject: Re: university level courses
    I should have been more clear.
    It is my wish to add to my college education by getting a BA for my 
entrance to teachers college.
    When I joined the reserves a corporal was telling me about the part 
time university courses she was taking paying for herself but at a cost 
that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and said she studied on her own, 
going to night classes once or twice a week.
    I only assumed that the courses were in some way filtered through 
RMC but I really don‘t know for sure.
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: Bradley Sallows
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 9:37 PM
      Subject: Re: university level courses
      One of the details from the correspondence I have seen, which has 
not yet been
      mentioned, is that your program of studies must be suitable for 
your selected
      classification.  For example, presumably a combat engineer might 
receive money
      for civil engineering studies, but definitely not for fine arts.
      Brad Sallows
      --------------------------------------------------------
      NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
      to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
      to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
      message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I‘ll see if I can find the message 
before
tomorrow‘s parade now that I‘ve been challenged to do so.
And with regard to Farley Mowat 
remember that
Regiments did not turn over officers as quickly then as they do now. 
Serving as
a soldier was, even more important than an opportunity for him to learn
soldierly skills, an opportunity for the Regiment to know him and to 
judge his
fitness for an officer‘s billet when one came available. It would also 
have been
a chance for him to demonstrate his commitment to the regiment, having 
proven
himself to be more than just a son of the Regiment.
And I certainly second the 
recommendation that Mr
Mowat‘s books be read by serving and interested persons. they are 
wonderful
narrations of a young officer‘s experiences. Perhaps one day we should 
compile
our own reading list for newcomers.
Mike
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Gow 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 
10:33
  PM
  Subject: Re: university level
  courses

  Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with 
completely
  accurate info, if Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to it.

  BUT note the understated requirement to be on 
RESO program,
  and go thru‘ RESO1 first.

  So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the best, 
prepare
  for the worst"

  On the other hand, there are worse fates than 
being an
  officer. And having seen a wide selection of the "good bad and 
ugly", if
  you pass the Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, no reason you 
cannot do
  it. If you‘ve gone through basic training, you have an enormous 
leg up
  on the "uninitiated". If you have a year or two under your belt, 
you‘re
  already outguessing your Section Commander, if not your Platoon 
Commander...so
  go for it guy!

  And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that one 
of those
  that did the crap details understood us better, and was inevitably a 
"better"
  leader of men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant, actually, but 
if the
  men believe you belong in front, you do. As an exercise in this 
read
  "And No Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father insisted he serve as a 
Private
  soldier before going to Officer, and after what he went through, I can 
only
  agree.

  And if you want to correct, make changes, and 
generally
  improve the Service, and Officer rank is how you do it...

  Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men that 
will do
  this.


  OOPS! Sorry! Being old and 
chauvinist!
  Because we also need women that will do this perhaps even more
  so.

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Rob
    A. 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Saturday, November 11, 
2000 10:00
    AM
    Subject: Re: university level 
    courses

    I should have been more clear.
    It is my wish to add to my college education 
by
    getting a BAfor my entrance to teachers college.
    When I joined the reserves a corporal was 
telling me
    about the part time university courses she was taking paying for 
herself
    butata cost that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and said 
she
    studied on her own, going to night classes once or twice a
week.
    I only assumed that the courses were in some 
way
    filtered through RMC but I really don‘t know for sure. 



      ----- Original Message ----- 
      From:
      Bradley Sallows 
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
      Sent: Friday, November 10, 
2000 9:37
      PM
      Subject: Re: university 
level
      courses
      One of the details from the correspondence 
I have
      seen, which has not yet beenmentioned, is that your program of 
studies
      must be suitable for your selectedclassification. For 
example,
      presumably a combat engineer might receive moneyfor civil 
engineering
      studies, but definitely not for fine arts.Brad

Sallows------------------------------------------------------
--NOTE:
      To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
      from the account you wishto remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army"
      in themessage 
body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 23:45:12 -0500*
Holy Craphouse Mike!
We can agree on something..laughing out loud..
Will join you, and others on this list, standing very respectfully at 
our local town cenotaph, poppy on, hat off, in civvies, in respect to 
serving and passed members who laid it down for our country and our 
kind.
Was deeply touched last night on the History Channel, by the air veteran 
on the show, who evidentally spoke in front of a high school class, and 
asked "So, why did we do this?"  ie fight in WWII
And, he said, a student, in high school, looked him in the eye, and said 
"That we can have all we have".
The Veteran revelled in this, that a high school student so got the 
point, that he/she could elucidate it in seven words...and to finish 
with another set of pirated words "and you‘re a better man than me, 
Gunga Din"
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Mike Oleary
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 12:19 AM
  Subject: Re: university level courses
  I‘ll see if I can find the message before tomorrow‘s parade now that 
I‘ve been challenged to do so.   
  And with regard to Farley Mowat remember that Regiments did not turn 
over officers as quickly then as they do now. Serving as a soldier was, 
even more important than an opportunity for him to learn soldierly 
skills, an opportunity for the Regiment to know him and to judge his 
fitness for an officer‘s billet when one came available. It would also 
have been a chance for him to demonstrate his commitment to the 
regiment, having proven himself to be more than just a son of the 
Regiment.
  And I certainly second the recommendation that Mr Mowat‘s books be 
read by serving and interested persons. they are wonderful narrations of 
a young officer‘s experiences. Perhaps one day we should compile our 
own reading list for newcomers.
  Mike
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Gow
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 10:33 PM
    Subject: Re: university level courses
    Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with completely accurate 
info, if Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to it.
    BUT note the understated requirement to be on RESO program, and go 
thru‘ RESO1 first.
    So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the best, prepare for the 
worst"
    On the other hand, there are worse fates than being an officer.  And 
having seen a wide selection of the "good bad and ugly", if you pass the 
Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, no reason you cannot do it.  
If you‘ve gone through basic training, you have an enormous leg up on 
the "uninitiated".  If you have a year or two under your belt, you‘re 
already outguessing your Section Commander, if not your Platoon 
Commander...so go for it guy!
    And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that one of those that did 
the crap details understood us better, and was inevitably a "better" 
leader of men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant, actually, but 
if the men believe you belong in front, you do.  As an exercise in this 
read "And No Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father insisted he serve as a 
Private soldier before going to Officer, and after what he went through, 
I can only agree.
    And if you want to correct, make changes, and generally improve the 
Service, and Officer rank is how you do it...
    Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men that will do this.
    OOPS!  Sorry!  Being old and chauvinist!  Because we also need women 
that will do this perhaps even more so.
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: Rob A.
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 10:00 AM
      Subject: Re: university level courses
      I should have been more clear.
      It is my wish to add to my college education by getting a BA for 
my entrance to teachers college.
      When I joined the reserves a corporal was telling me about the 
part time university courses she was taking paying for herself but at a 
cost that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and said she studied on her 
own, going to night classes once or twice a week.
      I only assumed that the courses were in some way filtered through 
RMC but I really don‘t know for sure.
        ----- Original Message -----
        From: Bradley Sallows
        To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
        Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 9:37 PM
        Subject: Re: university level courses
        One of the details from the correspondence I have seen, which 
has not yet been
        mentioned, is that your program of studies must be suitable for 
your selected
        classification.  For example, presumably a combat engineer might 
receive money
        for civil engineering studies, but definitely not for fine arts.
        Brad Sallows
        --------------------------------------------------------
        NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
        to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
        to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
        message body.
Holy Craphouse Mike!
We can agree on something..laughing out 
loud..
Will join you, and others on this list, standing 
very
respectfully at our local town cenotaph, poppy on, hat off, in civvies, 
in
respect to serving and passed members who laid it down for our country 
and our
kind.
Was deeply touched last night on the History 
Channel, by the
air veteran on the show, who evidentally spoke in front of a high school 
class,
and asked "So, why did we do this?" ie fight in 
WWII
And, he said, a student, in high school, looked him 
in the
eye, and said "That we can have all we have".
The Veteran revelled in this, that a high school 
student so
got the point, that he/she could elucidate it in seven words...and to 
finish
with another set of pirated words "and you‘re a better man than me, 
Gunga
Din"
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Mike
  Oleary 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, November 11, 
2000 12:19
  AM
  Subject: Re: university level
  courses

  I‘ll see if I can find the message 
before
  tomorrow‘s parade now that I‘ve been challenged to do 
so.


  And with regard to Farley Mowat 
remember that
  Regiments did not turn over officers as quickly then as they do now. 
Serving
  as a soldier was, even more important than an opportunity for him to 
learn
  soldierly skills, an opportunity for the Regiment to know him and to 
judge his
  fitness for an officer‘s billet when one came available. It would also 
have
  been a chance for him to demonstrate his commitment to the regiment, 
having
  proven himself to be more than just a son of the 
Regiment.

  And I certainly second the 
recommendation that Mr
  Mowat‘s books be read by serving and interested persons. they are 
wonderful
  narrations of a young officer‘s experiences. Perhaps one day we 
should
  compile our own reading list for newcomers.

  Mike

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Gow 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Friday, November 10, 
2000 10:33
    PM
    Subject: Re: university level 
    courses

    Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with 
completely
    accurate info, if Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to it.

    BUT note the understated requirement to be on 
RESO
    program, and go thru‘ RESO1 first.

    So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the 
best, prepare
    for the worst"

    On the other hand, there are worse fates than 
being an
    officer. And having seen a wide selection of the "good bad and 
ugly",
    if you pass the Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, no reason 
you
    cannot do it. If you‘ve gone through basic training, you have 
an
    enormous leg up on the "uninitiated". If you have a year or 
two under
    your belt, you‘re already outguessing your Section Commander, if not 
your
    Platoon Commander...so go for it guy!

    And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that 
one of
    those that did the crap details understood us better, and was 
inevitably a
    "better" leader of men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant, 
actually,
    but if the men believe you belong in front, you do. As an 
exercise in
    this read "And No Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father insisted he serve 
as a
    Private soldier before going to Officer, and after what he went 
through, I
    can only agree.

    And if you want to correct, make changes, and 
generally
    improve the Service, and Officer rank is how you do 
it...

    Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men 
that will do
    this.


    OOPS! Sorry! Being old and 
chauvinist!
    Because we also need women that will do this perhaps even more
    so.

      ----- Original Message ----- 
      From:
      Rob
      A. 
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
      Sent: Saturday, November 
11, 2000
      10:00 AM
      Subject: Re: university 
level
      courses

      I should have been more 
clear.
      It is my wish to add to my college 
education by
      getting a BAfor my entrance to teachers 
college.
      When I joined the reserves a corporal was 
telling me
      about the part time university courses she was taking paying for 
herself
      butata cost that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and 
said she
      studied on her own, going to night classes once or twice a
      week.
      I only assumed that the courses were in 
some way
      filtered through RMC but I really don‘t know for sure. 



        ----- Original Message ----- 
        From:
        Bradley Sallows 
        To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
        Sent: Friday, November 
10, 2000
        9:37 PM
        Subject: Re: university 
level
        courses
        One of the details from the 
correspondence I have
        seen, which has not yet beenmentioned, is that your program 
of
        studies must be suitable for your 
selectedclassification. For
        example, presumably a combat engineer might receive moneyfor 
civil
        engineering studies, but definitely not for fine 
arts.Brad

Sallows------------------------------------------------------
--NOTE:
        To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
        from the account you wishto remove, with the line 
"unsubscribe army"
        in themessage
body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 23:53:26 EST*
I wholeheartedly agree with you about Mr Mowat‘s books.  Being as it is the 
Hastings  Prince Edward Regiment I‘m hurrying up and waiting to join I 
expect the paperwork to be sorted shortly, I had to get quite conversant 
with both "The Regiment" and "And No Birds Sang", both excellent tales of 
the horrors of war, of loyalty to a cause, of comradeship, and of honour and 
gallantry in the face of adversity that no one of my generation can even 
begin to understand.  The kind of thing that I will go tomorrow, as every 
year, to pay tribute to, and I do each time I pass the cenotaph, even if it 
is a simple bow of reverence to those who made the ultimate sacrifice.
Standing ready to carry forward the torch, and with most reverent respect to 
those who fought so that we might not,
N.
>From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: university level courses
>Date: Sat, 11 Nov 2000 00:19:58 -0500
>
>I‘ll see if I can find the message before tomorrow‘s parade now that I‘ve 
>been challenged to do so.   
>
>And with regard to Farley Mowat remember that Regiments did not turn over 
>officers as quickly then as they do now. Serving as a soldier was, even 
>more important than an opportunity for him to learn soldierly skills, an 
>opportunity for the Regiment to know him and to judge his fitness for an 
>officer‘s billet when one came available. It would also have been a chance 
>for him to demonstrate his commitment to the regiment, having proven 
>himself to be more than just a son of the Regiment.
>
>And I certainly second the recommendation that Mr Mowat‘s books be read by 
>serving and interested persons. they are wonderful narrations of a young 
>officer‘s experiences. Perhaps one day we should compile our own reading 
>list for newcomers.
>
>Mike
>   ----- Original Message -----
>   From: Gow
>   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>   Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 10:33 PM
>   Subject: Re: university level courses
>
>
>   Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with completely accurate info, if 
>Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to it.
>
>   BUT note the understated requirement to be on RESO program, and go 
>thru‘ RESO1 first.
>
>   So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the best, prepare for the 
>worst"
>
>   On the other hand, there are worse fates than being an officer.  And 
>having seen a wide selection of the "good bad and ugly", if you pass the 
>Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, no reason you cannot do it.  If 
>you‘ve gone through basic training, you have an enormous leg up on the 
>"uninitiated".  If you have a year or two under your belt, you‘re already 
>outguessing your Section Commander, if not your Platoon Commander...so go 
>for it guy!
>
>   And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that one of those that did the 
>crap details understood us better, and was inevitably a "better" leader of 
>men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant, actually, but if the men 
>believe you belong in front, you do.  As an exercise in this read "And No 
>Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father insisted he serve as a Private soldier 
>before going to Officer, and after what he went through, I can only agree.
>
>   And if you want to correct, make changes, and generally improve the 
>Service, and Officer rank is how you do it...
>
>   Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men that will do this.
>
>
>   OOPS!  Sorry!  Being old and chauvinist!  Because we also need women 
>that will do this perhaps even more so.
>     ----- Original Message -----
>     From: Rob A.
>     To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>     Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 10:00 AM
>     Subject: Re: university level courses
>
>
>     I should have been more clear.
>     It is my wish to add to my college education by getting a BA for my 
>entrance to teachers college.
>     When I joined the reserves a corporal was telling me about the part 
>time university courses she was taking paying for herself but at a cost 
>that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and said she studied on her own, going 
>to night classes once or twice a week.
>     I only assumed that the courses were in some way filtered through RMC 
>but I really don‘t know for sure.
>
>
>       ----- Original Message -----
>       From: Bradley Sallows
>       To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>       Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 9:37 PM
>       Subject: Re: university level courses
>
>
>
>
>       One of the details from the correspondence I have seen, which has 
>not yet been
>       mentioned, is that your program of studies must be suitable for your 
>selected
>       classification.  For example, presumably a combat engineer might 
>receive money
>       for civil engineering studies, but definitely not for fine arts.
>
>       Brad Sallows
>
>
>       --------------------------------------------------------
>       NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>       to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>       to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>       message body.
>
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 23:55:28 -0500*
All please note my Gunga Din quote applies to me personally certainly 
not to any veteran or serving, or ex-serving soldier...and definitely 
neither the veteran on the show nor the high school student he quoted.
My Apologies!
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Gow
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 11:45 PM
  Subject: Re: university level courses
  Holy Craphouse Mike!
  We can agree on something..laughing out loud..
  Will join you, and others on this list, standing very respectfully at 
our local town cenotaph, poppy on, hat off, in civvies, in respect to 
serving and passed members who laid it down for our country and our 
kind.
  Was deeply touched last night on the History Channel, by the air 
veteran on the show, who evidentally spoke in front of a high school 
class, and asked "So, why did we do this?"  ie fight in WWII
  And, he said, a student, in high school, looked him in the eye, and 
said "That we can have all we have".
  The Veteran revelled in this, that a high school student so got the 
point, that he/she could elucidate it in seven words...and to finish 
with another set of pirated words "and you‘re a better man than me, 
Gunga Din"
  John
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Mike Oleary
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 12:19 AM
    Subject: Re: university level courses
    I‘ll see if I can find the message before tomorrow‘s parade now 
that I‘ve been challenged to do so.   
    And with regard to Farley Mowat remember that Regiments did not turn 
over officers as quickly then as they do now. Serving as a soldier was, 
even more important than an opportunity for him to learn soldierly 
skills, an opportunity for the Regiment to know him and to judge his 
fitness for an officer‘s billet when one came available. It would also 
have been a chance for him to demonstrate his commitment to the 
regiment, having proven himself to be more than just a son of the 
Regiment.
    And I certainly second the recommendation that Mr Mowat‘s books be 
read by serving and interested persons. they are wonderful narrations of 
a young officer‘s experiences. Perhaps one day we should compile our 
own reading list for newcomers.
    Mike
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: Gow
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 10:33 PM
      Subject: Re: university level courses
      Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with completely accurate 
info, if Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to it.
      BUT note the understated requirement to be on RESO program, and 
go thru‘ RESO1 first.
      So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the best, prepare for the 
worst"
      On the other hand, there are worse fates than being an officer.  
And having seen a wide selection of the "good bad and ugly", if you pass 
the Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, no reason you cannot do 
it.  If you‘ve gone through basic training, you have an enormous leg up 
on the "uninitiated".  If you have a year or two under your belt, you‘re 
already outguessing your Section Commander, if not your Platoon 
Commander...so go for it guy!
      And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that one of those that 
did the crap details understood us better, and was inevitably a "better" 
leader of men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant, actually, but 
if the men believe you belong in front, you do.  As an exercise in this 
read "And No Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father insisted he serve as a 
Private soldier before going to Officer, and after what he went through, 
I can only agree.
      And if you want to correct, make changes, and generally improve 
the Service, and Officer rank is how you do it...
      Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men that will do this.
      OOPS!  Sorry!  Being old and chauvinist!  Because we also need 
women that will do this perhaps even more so.
        ----- Original Message -----
        From: Rob A.
        To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
        Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 10:00 AM
        Subject: Re: university level courses
        I should have been more clear.
        It is my wish to add to my college education by getting a BA for 
my entrance to teachers college.
        When I joined the reserves a corporal was telling me about the 
part time university courses she was taking paying for herself but at a 
cost that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and said she studied on her 
own, going to night classes once or twice a week.
        I only assumed that the courses were in some way filtered 
through RMC but I really don‘t know for sure.
          ----- Original Message -----
          From: Bradley Sallows
          To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
          Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 9:37 PM
          Subject: Re: university level courses
          One of the details from the correspondence I have seen, which 
has not yet been
          mentioned, is that your program of studies must be suitable 
for your selected
          classification.  For example, presumably a combat engineer 
might receive money
          for civil engineering studies, but definitely not for fine 
arts.
          Brad Sallows
          --------------------------------------------------------
          NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
          to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
          to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
          message body.
All please note my Gunga Din quote applies to me 
personally
certainly not to any veteran or serving, or ex-serving soldier...and 
definitely
neither the veteran on the show nor the high school student he
quoted.
My Apologies!
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Gow 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 
11:45
  PM
  Subject: Re: university level
  courses

  Holy Craphouse Mike!

  We can agree on something..laughing out 
loud..

  Will join you, and others on this list, standing 
very
  respectfully at our local town cenotaph, poppy on, hat off, in 
civvies, in
  respect to serving and passed members who laid it down for our country 
and our
  kind.

  Was deeply touched last night on the History 
Channel, by the
  air veteran on the show, who evidentally spoke in front of a high 
school
  class, and asked "So, why did we do this?" ie fight in
  WWII

  And, he said, a student, in high school, looked 
him in the
  eye, and said "That we can have all we have".

  The Veteran revelled in this, that a high school 
student so
  got the point, that he/she could elucidate it in seven words...and to 
finish
  with another set of pirated words "and you‘re a better man than me, 
Gunga
  Din"

  John

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Mike Oleary 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Saturday, November 11, 
2000 12:19
    AM
    Subject: Re: university level 
    courses

    I‘ll see if I can find the message 
before
    tomorrow‘s parade now that I‘ve been challenged to do 
so.


    And with regard to Farley Mowat 
remember that
    Regiments did not turn over officers as quickly then as they do now. 
Serving
    as a soldier was, even more important than an opportunity for him to 
learn
    soldierly skills, an opportunity for the Regiment to know him and to 
judge
    his fitness for an officer‘s billet when one came available. It 
would also
    have been a chance for him to demonstrate his commitment to the 
regiment,
    having proven himself to be more than just a son of the
    Regiment.

    And I certainly second the 
recommendation that
    Mr Mowat‘s books be read by serving and interested persons. they are 
    wonderful narrations of a young officer‘s experiences. Perhaps one 
day we
    should compile our own reading list for newcomers.

    Mike

      ----- Original Message ----- 
      From:
      Gow 
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
      Sent: Friday, November 10, 
2000 10:33
      PM
      Subject: Re: university 
level
      courses

      Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with 
completely
      accurate info, if Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to 
it.

      BUT note the understated requirement to be on 
RESO
      program, and go thru‘ RESO1 first.

      So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the 
best,
      prepare for the worst"

      On the other hand, there are worse fates than 
being an
      officer. And having seen a wide selection of the "good bad 
and
      ugly", if you pass the Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, 
no reason
      you cannot do it. If you‘ve gone through basic training, you 
have an
      enormous leg up on the "uninitiated". If you have a year or 
two
      under your belt, you‘re already outguessing your Section 
Commander, if not
      your Platoon Commander...so go for it guy!

      And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that 
one of
      those that did the crap details understood us better, and was 
inevitably a
      "better" leader of men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant,
      actually, but if the men believe you belong in front, you 
do. As an
      exercise in this read "And No Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father 
insisted he
      serve as a Private soldier before going to Officer, and after what 
he went
      through, I can only agree.

      And if you want to correct, make changes, and 
generally
      improve the Service, and Officer rank is how you do 
it...

      Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men 
that will
      do this.


      OOPS! Sorry! Being old and 
chauvinist!
      Because we also need women that will do this perhaps even more
      so.

        ----- Original Message ----- 
        From:
        Rob A. 
        To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
        Sent: Saturday, November 
11, 2000
        10:00 AM
        Subject: Re: university 
level
        courses

        I should have been more 
clear.
        It is my wish to add to my college 
education by
        getting a BAfor my entrance to teachers 
college.
        When I joined the reserves a corporal 
was telling
        me about the part time university courses she was taking paying 
for
        herself butata cost that the U of Waterloo can‘t 
touch and
        said she studied on her own, going to night classes once or 
twice a
        week.
        I only assumed that the courses were in 
some way
        filtered through RMC but I really don‘t know for sure. 



          ----- Original Message ----- 
          From:
          Bradley Sallows 
          To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
          Sent: Friday, November 
10, 2000
          9:37 PM
          Subject: Re: university 
level
          courses
          One of the details from the 
correspondence I
          have seen, which has not yet beenmentioned, is that your 
program
          of studies must be suitable for your 
selectedclassification.
          For example, presumably a combat engineer might receive 
moneyfor
          civil engineering studies, but definitely not for fine
          arts.Brad

Sallows------------------------------------------------------
--NOTE:
          To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
          from the account you wishto remove, with the line 
"unsubscribe
          army" in themessage

body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Blackrose66  " <blackrose66@theglobe.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 21:35:36 -0800*
 I may not be in the Army Cadets any more but I do practice what I was taught, in the Army Cadets.
You always respected and got respect from fellow soldiers if you did the same as them.  Got down int the mud, blood and... beer.
As a Security Officer, who occasionally trains the newbies, I always let them know that I‘ve gone through the same stuff, and never ask them to do something that I, myself can‘t or won‘t do.
I think it‘s the least we can ask of each other.
Blackrose66
--
On Fri, 10 Nov 2000 23:55:28   Gow wrote:
>All please note my Gunga Din quote applies to me personally certainly not to any veteran or serving, or ex-serving soldier...and definitely neither the veteran on the show nor the high school student he quoted.
>
>My Apologies!
>
>John
>  ----- Original Message ----- 
>  From: Gow 
>  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>  Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 11:45 PM
>  Subject: Re: university level courses
>
>
>  Holy Craphouse Mike!
>
>  We can agree on something..laughing out loud..
>
>  Will join you, and others on this list, standing very respectfully at our local town cenotaph, poppy on, hat off, in civvies, in respect to serving and passed members who laid it down for our country and our kind.
>
>  Was deeply touched last night on the History Channel, by the air veteran on the show, who evidentally spoke in front of a high school class, and asked "So, why did we do this?"  ie fight in WWII
>
>  And, he said, a student, in high school, looked him in the eye, and said "That we can have all we have".
>
>  The Veteran revelled in this, that a high school student so got the point, that he/she could elucidate it in seven words...and to finish with another set of pirated words "and you‘re a better man than me, Gunga Din"
>
>  John
>    ----- Original Message ----- 
>    From: Mike Oleary 
>    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>    Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 12:19 AM
>    Subject: Re: university level courses
>
>
>    I‘ll see if I can find the message before tomorrow‘s parade now that I‘ve been challenged to do so.   
>
>    And with regard to Farley Mowat remember that Regiments did not turn over officers as quickly then as they do now. Serving as a soldier was, even more important than an opportunity for him to learn soldierly skills, an opportunity for the Regiment to know him and to judge his fitness for an officer‘s billet when one came available. It would also have been a chance for him to demonstrate his commitment to the regiment, having proven himself to be more than just a son of the Regiment.
>
>    And I certainly second the recommendation that Mr Mowat‘s books be read by serving and interested persons. they are wonderful narrations of a young officer‘s experiences. Perhaps one day we should compile our own reading list for newcomers.
>
>    Mike
>      ----- Original Message ----- 
>      From: Gow 
>      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>      Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 10:33 PM
>      Subject: Re: university level courses
>
>
>      Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with completely accurate info, if Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to it.
>
>      BUT note the understated requirement to be on RESO program, and go thru‘ RESO1 first.
>
>      So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the best, prepare for the worst"
>
>      On the other hand, there are worse fates than being an officer.  And having seen a wide selection of the "good bad and ugly", if you pass the Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, no reason you cannot do it.  If you‘ve gone through basic training, you have an enormous leg up on the "uninitiated".  If you have a year or two under your belt, you‘re already outguessing your Section Commander, if not your Platoon Commander...so go for it guy!
>
>      And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that one of those that did the crap details understood us better, and was inevitably a "better" leader of men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant, actually, but if the men believe you belong in front, you do.  As an exercise in this read "And No Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father insisted he serve as a Private soldier before going to Officer, and after what he went through, I can only agree.
>
>      And if you want to correct, make changes, and generally improve the Service, and Officer rank is how you do it...
>
>      Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men that will do this.
>
>
>      OOPS!  Sorry!  Being old and chauvinist!  Because we also need women that will do this perhaps even more so.
>        ----- Original Message ----- 
>        From: Rob A. 
>        To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>        Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 10:00 AM
>        Subject: Re: university level courses
>
>
>        I should have been more clear.
>        It is my wish to add to my college education by getting a BA for my entrance to teachers college.
>        When I joined the reserves a corporal was telling me about the part time university courses she was taking paying for herself but at a cost that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and said she studied on her own, going to night classes once or twice a week.
>        I only assumed that the courses were in some way filtered through RMC but I really don‘t know for sure. 
>
>
>          ----- Original Message ----- 
>          From: Bradley Sallows 
>          To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>          Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 9:37 PM
>          Subject: Re: university level courses
>
>
>
>
>          One of the details from the correspondence I have seen, which has not yet been
>          mentioned, is that your program of studies must be suitable for your selected
>          classification.  For example, presumably a combat engineer might receive money
>          for civil engineering studies, but definitely not for fine arts.
>
>          Brad Sallows
>
>
>          --------------------------------------------------------
>          NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>          to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>          to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>          message body.
>
>
theglobe.com
  Your friendly full-service integrated online community.
   http://www.theglobe.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 11 Nov 2000 01:35:46 -0500*
Again, we agree.
And your sense for an Officer rank is as much on the money as anyone can 
ask.
Well done Sir!
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Mike Oleary
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 12:19 AM
  Subject: Re: university level courses
  I‘ll see if I can find the message before tomorrow‘s parade now that 
I‘ve been challenged to do so.   
  And with regard to Farley Mowat remember that Regiments did not turn 
over officers as quickly then as they do now. Serving as a soldier was, 
even more important than an opportunity for him to learn soldierly 
skills, an opportunity for the Regiment to know him and to judge his 
fitness for an officer‘s billet when one came available. It would also 
have been a chance for him to demonstrate his commitment to the 
regiment, having proven himself to be more than just a son of the 
Regiment.
  And I certainly second the recommendation that Mr Mowat‘s books be 
read by serving and interested persons. they are wonderful narrations of 
a young officer‘s experiences. Perhaps one day we should compile our 
own reading list for newcomers.
  Mike
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Gow
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 10:33 PM
    Subject: Re: university level courses
    Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with completely accurate 
info, if Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to it.
    BUT note the understated requirement to be on RESO program, and go 
thru‘ RESO1 first.
    So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the best, prepare for the 
worst"
    On the other hand, there are worse fates than being an officer.  And 
having seen a wide selection of the "good bad and ugly", if you pass the 
Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, no reason you cannot do it.  
If you‘ve gone through basic training, you have an enormous leg up on 
the "uninitiated".  If you have a year or two under your belt, you‘re 
already outguessing your Section Commander, if not your Platoon 
Commander...so go for it guy!
    And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that one of those that did 
the crap details understood us better, and was inevitably a "better" 
leader of men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant, actually, but 
if the men believe you belong in front, you do.  As an exercise in this 
read "And No Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father insisted he serve as a 
Private soldier before going to Officer, and after what he went through, 
I can only agree.
    And if you want to correct, make changes, and generally improve the 
Service, and Officer rank is how you do it...
    Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men that will do this.
    OOPS!  Sorry!  Being old and chauvinist!  Because we also need women 
that will do this perhaps even more so.
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: Rob A.
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 10:00 AM
      Subject: Re: university level courses
      I should have been more clear.
      It is my wish to add to my college education by getting a BA for 
my entrance to teachers college.
      When I joined the reserves a corporal was telling me about the 
part time university courses she was taking paying for herself but at a 
cost that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and said she studied on her 
own, going to night classes once or twice a week.
      I only assumed that the courses were in some way filtered through 
RMC but I really don‘t know for sure.
        ----- Original Message -----
        From: Bradley Sallows
        To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
        Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 9:37 PM
        Subject: Re: university level courses
        One of the details from the correspondence I have seen, which 
has not yet been
        mentioned, is that your program of studies must be suitable for 
your selected
        classification.  For example, presumably a combat engineer might 
receive money
        for civil engineering studies, but definitely not for fine arts.
        Brad Sallows
        --------------------------------------------------------
        NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
        to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
        to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
        message body.
Again, we agree.
And your sense for an Officer rank is as much on the 
money as
anyone can ask.
Well done Sir!
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Mike
  Oleary 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, November 11, 
2000 12:19
  AM
  Subject: Re: university level
  courses

  I‘ll see if I can find the message 
before
  tomorrow‘s parade now that I‘ve been challenged to do 
so.


  And with regard to Farley Mowat 
remember that
  Regiments did not turn over officers as quickly then as they do now. 
Serving
  as a soldier was, even more important than an opportunity for him to 
learn
  soldierly skills, an opportunity for the Regiment to know him and to 
judge his
  fitness for an officer‘s billet when one came available. It would also 
have
  been a chance for him to demonstrate his commitment to the regiment, 
having
  proven himself to be more than just a son of the 
Regiment.

  And I certainly second the 
recommendation that Mr
  Mowat‘s books be read by serving and interested persons. they are 
wonderful
  narrations of a young officer‘s experiences. Perhaps one day we 
should
  compile our own reading list for newcomers.

  Mike

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Gow 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Friday, November 10, 
2000 10:33
    PM
    Subject: Re: university level 
    courses

    Captain OLeary will no doubt come back with 
completely
    accurate info, if Don Schepens doesn‘t beat him to it.

    BUT note the understated requirement to be on 
RESO
    program, and go thru‘ RESO1 first.

    So remember the ranker‘s creed "Hope for the 
best, prepare
    for the worst"

    On the other hand, there are worse fates than 
being an
    officer. And having seen a wide selection of the "good bad and 
ugly",
    if you pass the Personnel Selection Officer‘s assessment, no reason 
you
    cannot do it. If you‘ve gone through basic training, you have 
an
    enormous leg up on the "uninitiated". If you have a year or 
two under
    your belt, you‘re already outguessing your Section Commander, if not 
your
    Platoon Commander...so go for it guy!

    And, as an ex-ranker, I/we always thought that 
one of
    those that did the crap details understood us better, and was 
inevitably a
    "better" leader of men...whether he was or was not is irrelevant, 
actually,
    but if the men believe you belong in front, you do. As an 
exercise in
    this read "And No Birds Sang" by Mowat..his father insisted he serve 
as a
    Private soldier before going to Officer, and after what he went 
through, I
    can only agree.

    And if you want to correct, make changes, and 
generally
    improve the Service, and Officer rank is how you do 
it...

    Please don‘t hold yourself back, we need men 
that will do
    this.


    OOPS! Sorry! Being old and 
chauvinist!
    Because we also need women that will do this perhaps even more
    so.

      ----- Original Message ----- 
      From:
      Rob
      A. 
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
      Sent: Saturday, November 
11, 2000
      10:00 AM
      Subject: Re: university 
level
      courses

      I should have been more 
clear.
      It is my wish to add to my college 
education by
      getting a BAfor my entrance to teachers 
college.
      When I joined the reserves a corporal was 
telling me
      about the part time university courses she was taking paying for 
herself
      butata cost that the U of Waterloo can‘t touch and 
said she
      studied on her own, going to night classes once or twice a
      week.
      I only assumed that the courses were in 
some way
      filtered through RMC but I really don‘t know for sure. 



        ----- Original Message ----- 
        From:
        Bradley Sallows 
        To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
        Sent: Friday, November 
10, 2000
        9:37 PM
        Subject: Re: university 
level
        courses
        One of the details from the 
correspondence I have
        seen, which has not yet beenmentioned, is that your program 
of
        studies must be suitable for your 
selectedclassification. For
        example, presumably a combat engineer might receive moneyfor 
civil
        engineering studies, but definitely not for fine 
arts.Brad

Sallows------------------------------------------------------
--NOTE:
        To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
        from the account you wishto remove, with the line 
"unsubscribe army"
        in themessage
body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" <mail816p@dnd.ca>* on *Sat, 11 Nov 2000 03:09:43 -0500 (EST)*
Since I‘m about eight hours ahead of everyone else I can provide the reference that you are talking about sorry Mike.  Now if we can just get the Res F Pension Plan sorted out.
UNCLASSIFIED
CANFORGEN 095/00 ADMHRMIL 059 101300Z AUG 00 
REFS: A. REPORT TO THE PRIME MINISTER ON THE LEADERSHIP AND MANAGEMENT OF THE CF 
27 MAR 97 
B. ADM HR-MIL INSTRUCTION 04/00 10 JUL 00 
C. DAOD 5031-3 
IN RESPONSE TO REF A RECOMMENDATION 10 , A FOUR YEAR TRIAL PROGRAM HAS BEEN APPROVED, REF B, TO ENCOURAGE PRIMARY RESERVE P RES OFFICERS TO ATTAIN AN INITIAL UNDERGRADUATE BACCALAUREATE DEGREE 
TO BE ELIGIBLE TO PARTICIPATE IN THE PROGRAM, THE OFFICER MUST: 
BE ON EFFECTIVE STRENGTH OF A P RES UNIT, 
NOT HOLD AN UNDERGRADUATE BACCALAUREATE DEGREE, 
BE REGISTERED AT A CANADIAN DEGREE GRANTING INSTITUTION IN AN UNDERGRADUATE BACCALAUREATE COURSE LEADING TO A DEGREE SUITABLE FOR THE P RES MOC, AND 
REGISTER WITH THE BASE/WING PERSONNEL SELECTION OFFICER OR DESIGNATED EDUCATION OFFICER 
THE PROGRAM WILL PROVIDE PARTIAL REIMBURSEMENT TO P RES OFFICERS ON CLASS A, B OR C SERVICE WHO ARE NOT ELIGIBLE UNDER REF C. IN BRIEF, FOR COURSES STARTED AFTER 1 SEP 99: 
FULL TIME STUDENTS WHO GRADUATE FROM UNIVERSITY AND CONTINUE TO SERVE WILL BE ABLE TO CLAIM THE LESSER OF 50 PER CENT OF TUITION OR TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS FOR EACH ACADEMIC YEAR ENTITLEMENT EARNED WHILE A RESERVIST, AND 
PART-TIME STUDENTS WILL BE ELIGIBLE TO CLAIM 50 PERCENT AFTER ONE YEAR OF CONTINUOUS SERVICE AS DEFINED IN ADM HR-MIL INSTR 04/00 FOLLOWING THE COMPLETION OF A COURSE 
FULL DETAILS OF REQUIREMENTS TO QUALIFY FOR REIMBURSEMENT ARE AT  HTTP://HR.DWAN.DND.CA/DOCS/INSTRUCTION/INSTRUCTIONS/ENGRAPH/4500-17-  3_DRET_E.ASP 
FOR INFORMATION, PROPOSALS TO PROVIDE AND IMPROVE EDUCATION BENEFITS FOR REG AND P RES NCMS WILL BE CONSIDERED AS A QOL INITIATIVE THIS FALL 
Capt RW Nairne
SO Comd TFBH 
CA Tel 613 996-7811 Trunk 2184 Ext 4212
CA Fax Ext 4022
Bosnia PTT 387-77-771-148 Ext 4212 
VSAT 82-152-7632
e-mail: mail816p@dnd.ca
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Sat, 11 Nov 2000 07:38:22 -0500*
Thanks, I can‘t compete with someone who‘s already at work.   
Mike
----- Original Message -----
From: Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 3:09 AM
Subject: university level courses
> Since I‘m about eight hours ahead of everyone else I can provide the
reference that you are talking about sorry Mike.  Now if we can just get
the Res F Pension Plan sorted out.
>
> UNCLASSIFIED
> CANFORGEN 095/00 ADMHRMIL 059 101300Z AUG 00
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

